# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [AEG] aeg συμβατοτητα με αλλη εστια

## gponiris

Ξερει καποιος αν σε μια κουζινα aeg competence e4100-1-a μπορω να βαλω τις εστιες με κωδικο aeg 61000 m- mn?

----------

